
Announcing etcd 3.1 - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/etcd-3-1-announcement.html
======
philips
Much of the focus on this release is continuing to support Kubernetes with the
best possible consistency database. Xiang Li, one of the leads of etcd,
included a couple of notes in his email to Kubernetes dev:

etcd v3.1 improves the read performance by a factor of 10 for Kuberentes use
cases (unless quorum read is disabled).

etcd's v3 API will be the default backend in Kubernetes 1.6 release. But now
you can also run Kuberentes 1.5 with etcd3 by providing `--storage-
backend=etcd3` to the API server.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/kubernetes-
dev/wgYXb...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/kubernetes-
dev/wgYXbyHKLEw)

